# Your Computer has encountered a Critical Error and will restart in 1 minute



## kgoofy7 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am constantly getting a critical error and the message pops up that the computer will restart in 1 minute. After searching the event Viewer, I have found these Errors
1 - Application error - Faulting application lsass.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918d7c, faulting module msvcrt.dll, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a727, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0000a11d, process id 0x2b4, application start time 0x01c8e9511222e1a9.

2 - Wininit - A critical system process, C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe, failed with status code 255. The machine must now be restarted.

I have an Acer Extensa 4620 with 2GB RAM, 120 GB HD Dual Core 1.46
Vista Home Premium Version 6.0 Build 6001: SP1

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
:upset:Ken


----------



## pischrs (Jul 18, 2008)

have you scanned for spyware


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.safer-networking.org/en/mirrors/index.html


----------



## kgoofy7 (Jul 19, 2008)

yes I have scanned for spyware and viruses. I have uninstalled SP1, reinstalled SP1, no avail.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/cc162526(TechNet.10).aspx


----------



## kgoofy7 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dai

thank you for your reply. If I am reading this correctly, I have to create a dummy exe file in each program folder called "myapp.exe.local" Am I understanding this correctly? Would I need to do this to each and every exe my computer? would this include all the the basic Windows exe or just to the programs that I have installed outside of Vista? Without doing a search, I would presume that there are 1000's of exe in Vista.

exerpt form page For example, to apply redirection to C:\Program Files\Litware Inc\Invoice.exe, create the file C:\Program Files\Litware Inc\Invoice .exe.local

thanks
Ken


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not my best arrea of knowledge the way i read it was to put it into the problem one


----------



## kgoofy7 (Jul 19, 2008)

that is what I thought. Too bad the Event Viewer does not state which on is the problem one or would it be the lsasse.exe one? do you think that would be a resonable assupmtion? I knows Assume... gotta love that one. A$$/u/me.... yep know it well. LOL


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Faulting application lsass.exe


----------



## kgoofy7 (Jul 19, 2008)

ok, have copied the file, placed on desktop, renamed to lsass.exe.local. Moved to system32 folder. So I now have once called lsass.exe and one called lsass.exe.local. So I guess now I have to play the waiting game and see if this is going to resolve it. What about the dll file? Sorry to keep bombarding you but this has been driving me up the wall. Have been fighting the thought of debug and reisntallations.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like you have to restore the original version of msvcrt.dll.
Do that by running sfc /scannow.
How to: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833


----------



## Mikey2323 (Sep 17, 2005)

I had the same problem. My problem started after the vista sp1 was installed and my computer rebooted. It would reboot and then see the error msg windows encountered a critical error, computer will re start in 60 seconds. I contacted microsoft and they said that I needed to use my recovery disk to fix the problem which it did. Must be alot of problems with the sp1 upgrade as they had free customer service for this problem.


----------



## kgoofy7 (Jul 19, 2008)

ok, so I have done all of the above and still ending up with the same thing. Only thing that I have not done is reloading the OS. Trying to avoid that as it would take me couple of days to install everything again and just do not want to go that route. Any other suggestions people?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Attach a few mini dumps in zip format to your post.
The dump files are located in \Windows\Minidump.

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## kgoofy7 (Jul 19, 2008)

Here are the last 3 dumps. Appreciate the help.

Ken:sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

ZoneAlarm and Broadcom LAN/WLAN caused two of the errors - the third was an internal Windows error.

Try uninstalling ZoneAlarm (use the Windows firewall instead).
Look for updated Broadcom LAN drivers.


----------



## kgoofy7 (Jul 19, 2008)

ok, thank you. I will uninstall Zone alarm and the Broadcom LAN, according to Windows Update is fully updated. Will check the OEM site for any updated drivers.
Also, as an idiot, I forgot to also state that this all started after installing SP1. I just finished removing SP1 and I am going to run it for a bit, before removing Zone Alarm. What was the internal Windows error and should I worry about it?
Again, thank you very much for the help you are providing. 
Ken


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The Windows error was caused by ntkrpamp.exe - very unspecific, could be almost anything.
I wouldn't worry, unless it happens again.


----------

